# ?

## Alivetkd

,      ,  ?    ?   )))))

----------


## datel

Alivetkd,   !     ?

----------


## Alivetkd

> Alivetkd,   !     ?

            ,        ,     ...     ....

----------


## Gonosuke

*Alivetkd*,    ,    )))

----------


## laithemmer

*Alivetkd*,   ,   ,   ,     ?        -      . 
 .   ,    ,   ,      )    )))))

----------

